# Moving



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

We've been packing up for the past two weeks, and the other night we finally moved the cats into the new house. Poor, poor sensitive baby Magneto is so scared! He never takes moves well, and just like last time his whole world has been turned upside down. Everyone else is settling in well but Magneto seemed depressed and so confused, giving me this look as if he world is going to end. He refuses to come off the bed, curled up in the corner on his favorite pillow meowing plaintively. He'll come around... more slowly than the other cats, it just takes him a while. 

Moving is stressful!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Awwww sweet baby! I'm sorry...do you think him being white and odd eyed as anything to do with his sensitiveness? It might be a silly question but I've realized Ice is very sensitive to sounds, light, changes, loud voices...

I hope things are going better 

Love!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Poor baby boy . Give him a cuddle for me


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Poor Nito! 

It's heartbreaking to see them like that even if you know that he will get used to it. Give him lots of hugs and treats!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Poor sensitive baby has been home alone all day long. Andrew saw him dashing across the house back to his safe room when he dropped off a load of stuff this afternoon. I've been back at the house coordinating the cleaning and packing efforts. Moving is hard work!!

Lenkolas- every white cat I've ever met have had a sensitive, unique, and somewhat unstable personality at times... quirky and exaggerated and very complex! Add bi-eyes and it puts it to a whole new level. I have a friend with a bi-eyed cat named Chris who is just a weirdo!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh, poor boy. We're moving in three weeks, so no doubt we'll go through the same thing!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I know how Magneto feels- change just freaks me out :wink: (really and truly). I wish I had a special to run to some days.

I hope that he adjusts quickly to your new house, and he might even find its better than the last one.

Do you have any Feliway which might help calm his rattled nerves?


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you tried the Feliway diffuser? I have never tried it but I have heard that it does wonders to help cats adjust to new places.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

We got a rescue dog at my first post in the army at Ft Irwin, CA. Poor thing had to move every year while I was in (including one airplane trip back to the East Coast, when I went to Vietnam). After a while, whenever she saw suitcases, she would sit by them. And people call them "dumb animals".


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I've got Feliway but it doesn't seem to help Nito at all. Could explain why the tortie girls are running around on cloud 9 though. 

And the new house is 100 times better than the old one. I'll post some pictures as soon as I can... with my new house also comes starting me new job. And I'm working full time at one, and 20+ hours a week at the other so my life is crazy busy right now. My life literally revolves around animals, eating, and sleeping. LOL


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Try to take a few minutes for Rachel once and a while, I'm sure the kits will understand.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Aww poor thing. Good luck with your move and all the big changes in your life!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I spend quality time every day with the cats it is my stress relief. As we speak I am cuddling with the girls and handsome magneto is asleep on my pillow  he did much better today. We did some desensitization exercises to help him overcome his fear of all thE new sounds in this house. He did great and stopping cringing at the sound of the kitchen cabinets and of Andrew walking around the house. Hegot startled when the neighbor dogs started barking and wound up back under the bed upstairs. He is stArting to rub his cheeks on things and scent mark his house so I know he will be back to himself soon


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Poor little man!! He will adjust to his new home shortly, I hope. I've never moved before and don't know what to expect to move cats aswell!

Btw; In your signature, does he have one hazel eye and one blue eye?


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

We just moved a month ago, and Lola is still a lot more skittish than she was at our old apartment. Partly I think it's because we went from living in a small apartment to a 1500 sq ft house, so it's not as easy for her to identify where sounds are coming from. She's gotten a lot more confident now, the first week she spent most of her time in the linen closet, now she spends time in the whole house.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Actually the one is green, not hazel. The other is sky blue. He has heterochromia


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Poor little man Sorry I got the colour wrong.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Cats are very attached to _their territory_, so moving house is always an upsetting experience. But it sounds like things are going well for you, and the cats too....scent marking is a good sign and I'm sure they'll all be exploring and getting to know their _new territory_. 

fftopic
Hubby and I are also contemplating a move to downsize from a house to a condo. Not looking forward to the actually packing and moving part as you say it's very stressful. Is moving any other way, unless one can afford to have a moving company do the packing? So far we're in early stages of finding a condo, so move not likely for six months or more. Sorry to hijack your thread here, so will start a new thread.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Moving IS very stressful, but having things from home that smell familiar seem to help a lot. Nito is doing much, much better, and is back to following me around and demanding my attention. The desensitization exercises seemed to do the trick. I'll post some pictures of my new house soon 

I can tell that he was heartbroken to lose his old territory. And he just couldn't grasp, at first, that this new house was his to claim. Nito is definitely the "dominant cat" around the house, so I think that is why this hit him in the hardest. The girls are already used to living in someone else's territory, so the move didn't phase them at all. But Nito has tones of work to do, rubbing his cheeks on everything in the house to make it fully his. He's well on his way though!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Small partial kitty tour of house





































The cats even have their own room









The end of my dog's sneaky poop eating... cat door to litter box room


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Veeery nice! Cats are gonna looove that window-seat area. Lots of windows and light...that's what we hope to find. They'll loooove their cat room with all the windows and sun to stream in. Lucky kitties! Love the kitty door with "teeth" for automatic grooming.....really neat....haven't seen one of those before.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I love that they have their own room!!! Nito is looking very handsome, as always.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

They certainly look like they're settling in!

I LOVE your kitty door! What an excellent idea.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

The "teeth" are actually soft bristles that do some grooming as they go through. It feels so good that Cindy Lou goes back and forth through the door for fun, even when she doesn't have any reason to. She also uses it as a quick escape for when Winry is beating her up- it takes Winry a little longer than the other cats to go through. 

And thanks everyone! It was a big change, and I HATE change. But now that I'm settled in I am very happy. We all are. Our last house didn't even have close to as many windows and it was rented so it was sort of icky. This place is clean and fresh and pretty and as the cats are coming to find, tons of fun!


----------

